# Merckx Corsa for Clyde



## molamola (Jun 20, 2010)

I am looking at a used Merckx Corsa that is pretty good shape ... it has some Shimano and Campy parts that make it something of a frankenbike, but the frame looks to be in excellent shape. Since it is SL tubing and I am 210 and on my way to 190, I am wondering if this bike will hold up for me and if there are any other issues I am not considering for a heavy rider and this style bike?
Thanks


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

You will be fine -
Enjoy it as a vehicle on your path to 190


----------



## molamola (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks, I appreciate the reassurance ...


----------

